# St. Pauls, NC-Robeson Shelter-A Golden Puppy to die!!--RESCUED



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a Golden here.



Subject: Karen another Golden to die Monday St Pauls,NC Robeson Die Monday Emac Lab/shep, Pups,Golden,SHep, Shep/husky,terriers,Labs,Kitties Call before 8am Monday





Subject: [OOHW-Carolinas] Robeson dogs and cats need your help. Die Monday. St. Paul's NC



These are some of the great dogs and cats needing help this week. Please take a look.

Petfinder link is here: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NC523.html

If *you are interested in a dog or cat, you must call the shelter BEFORE 8AM on the animal's "date" and leave a message on their machine if you have to. Please include the NUMBER of the dog or cat. Then follow up with a phone call after the shelter opens at 10 am and ask to speak to Jeff. Please also notify the volunteer. The volunteer [email protected] can let you know about whatever help there is with transporting, etc. There is a $25 adoption fee which includes a rabies shot. 501c3's who have filed the appropriate paperwork can rescue the dog or cat for free. *


*Robeson County Animal Shelter *
*255 Landfill Rd *
*St. Pauls, NC 28384 *
*Phone: 910-865-2200*
*Volunteer: [email protected]*

*Thanks for looking!* 

*GOLDEN RET. PUP PICTURED BELOW ON THE LEFT!!!!*












__._,_.___


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I sent him to our intake person. Because he is a mix (I saw his other picture), I can't guarantee that they will take him. I am waiting to see if she asks me to foster him since he is a puppy. If she does, I will.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you are contacting mix rescues Karen.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I sent him to the Golden Ret. Rescues, that's all I had time to do.
Just got home now.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I e-mailed Tina at the shelter about Chopper to find out his status and any additional information she might have.
I'll update as soon as I hear back.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

There's a rescue coming for him! I don't know who, but he's safe.

Here's a copy of the e-mail I received from the shelter.

He has a rescue coming for him. Thanks so much! 

Tina


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's great news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Resccue*

so glad to hear he has a rescue which I knew which one.
A Teresa Johnson just emld. me that she emld the shelter about him, but hasn't heard.


----------

